# What tricolor morph?????



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

I am trying to find more info on this tricolr Morph...


I have based the name on a few factors, which I have noted with the frogs that I have: 
*Base colour:* Dark brown to black 
*Central Dorsal stripe: *Light green 
*Dorsal skin texture: *Granulated 

This according to what I have read is the basic description for "moruspunga"

As you can see in the image the animals are have a heavy granulation than most other tricolors that I have seen.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I am by no means an expert on this species but I remember my morspunga having a very blotchy/wavy center dorsal stripe. It wasn't uniform. I hope someone else chimes in though.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

My Moraspunga's have the wavy dorsal line that Antone spoke of. One other thing to look for in Moraspunga are the bright orange flashmarks. If they don't have those, then you might want to keep searching, but other than the lack of a wavy dorsal mark they look similar to my Moraspunga. Another possibility is that , since you are in the UK, is that this is a morph of ticolor that we don't have in the US or a slight variation on the morphs we do have here so they might not look exactly the same which could explain the lack of the wavy line.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They look like moraspunga to me. Moras and highlands... the true tricolors, have rougher, more granular skin it seems compared to anthonyi. 

As for the markings, the US population does tend towards more broken up central dorsal stripes, but the european animals tend to have markings more like yours, with more solid and more uniform striping. 

SI anthonyi also have differences between the US and Euro populations, and it is likely due to having different founding stock between the populations... or differences in founding stock have led to animals being consistantly one way or the other.


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Just another view of one of my males:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I concur with Corey's ID....

For comparison, here are a couple of my moraspunga...



















Bill


----------

